# Insta Gro



## HickoryHill (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anybody used insta gro for alfalfa weevil?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

HickoryHill said:


> Has anybody used insta gro for alfalfa weevil?


Not me but that an awful name for an insecticide or growth inhibitor.....or whatever it is....


----------

